# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Presa de Mujib

## perdiguera

Los jordanos también tienen presas, no tan grandes como la de Siria pero que les sirven para retener agua y para aprovecharla para beber.
En el camino entre  Kerak y Madaba, por la carretera del Rey, se encuentra ésta presa, pequeña, yo calculo que de menos de 60 Hm3, que retiene la aguas del río Mujib que desagua en el Mar Muerto.
La dichosa carretera tiene un desnivel de 1.000 m entre la coronación de la presa  y el puerto de montaña de los lados.
Aquí os pongo unas fotos,una de ellas desde el cohe cuando circulaba por la coronación sin que nadie se diese cuenta.
Como veis no tiene compuertas, sólo desagües de fondo y aliviadero superior en el mismo cuerpo de la presa:

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Perdiguera.

Una presa en un enclave espectacular, sigo sin entender que no se pueda fotografiar libremente.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## ARAGORM

Gracias por las fotos perdiguera, el lugar parece un paisaje lunar.
Una pregunta: ¿sabes lo que son las plantaciones que se ven?
Gracias de antemano.
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Como nos gusta ver fotos, y más de presas internacionales... Precioso lugar y lo raro es que allí haya agua... Parece el fin del mundo... La luna, como dice Aragom... Muchas gracias por parecer, que hemos estado contigo en esos lugares. Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

> Gracias por las fotos perdiguera, el lugar parece un paisaje lunar.
> Una pregunta: ¿sabes lo que son las plantaciones que se ven?
> Gracias de antemano.
> Un saludo.


Realmente es un paisaje lunar. Creo que la coronación de la presa está a unos 200 m por debajo del nivel del mar y las cimas que se ven a 800 metros sobre el mar.
Las plantaciones eran pimientos y tomates




> Como nos gusta ver fotos, y más de presas internacionales... Precioso lugar y lo raro es que allí haya agua... Parece el fin del mundo... La luna, como dice Aragom... Muchas gracias por parecer, que hemos estado contigo en esos lugares. Un saludo.


Hay agua de lluvia, escasa pero lluvia al fin y al cabo, y manantiales.

----------

